

Ask HN: Does anyone know what is happening with AeroFS? - st3fan

Does anyone know what is happening with AeroFS? I got into the beta (or alpha?) and things seem to continue to work but the company has been extremely silent. Just wondering if this is a dead-end or not.
======
bobf
I think they are still going strong. (I'm friends with one of the co-
founders.)

